
Cloud Vision API - aseidl
https://cloud.google.com/vision/
======
aseidl
Announcement: [http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/12/Google-
Cloud...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/12/Google-Cloud-Vision-
API-changes-the-way-applications-understand-images.html)

